# Agile 6 String Basses?



## CrushTheUnivers (Nov 10, 2008)

Pretty much I'm buying a new bass for writing purposes, possibly recording, and thought a 6 string would fit what I write, so I know Agile guitars get a good rep, but what about basses? I ran across the * Douglas WOB 826 TBL *and figured it was too good to be true, for 179.95, though I haven't heard many reviews putting it down in any sense. I obviously wont be expecting a 1000 dollar bass but would it be worth it? I'm looking to write/play more progressive stuff with it, whether it be Cynic or Gentle Giant.

I've also heard bad things about gold plated hardware, as the oil from your hands wears it away pretty quickly. Though this is gold TONE hardware... Is there a difference? Any suggestions. I really don't want to spend a lot at the moment

Douglas WOB 826 TBL at HomeOld


----------



## technomancer (Nov 10, 2008)

Not sure about the lower end made in China Douglas models, but I absolutely love the Brice Defiant 6 that I have. IIRC Shannon had a couple of Douglas models and said they were really nice.

Here's a thread about the Douglas models:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...63182-anyone-tried-the-douglas-wob-826-a.html

There are more, just search this forum for 'Douglas'


----------



## Fred (Nov 10, 2008)

OH GODDAMN YOU.

I know have excessive GAS for this: Brice HXB-406 Nat Spalted at HomeOld

I would very probably be thrown out of the house if such a package arrived when I'm supposedly saving, though. .


----------



## Warpticon (Nov 11, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Not sure about the lower end made in China Douglas models, but I absolutely love the Brice Defiant 6 that I have. IIRC Shannon had a couple of Douglas models and said they were really nice.
> 
> Here's a thread about the Douglas models:
> 
> ...



Douglas instruments are made in Korea.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 11, 2008)

Fred said:


> I know have excessive GAS for this: Brice HXB-406 Nat Spalted at HomeOld


 

Wheres the Spalting??


----------



## ghoti (Nov 12, 2008)

My Douglas Fretless 6 is great...but you can tell corners were cut, and there was damage either before or after shipping. It is also beautiful...from the front.

But even with the cracked back, the non-reinforced string-thru bridge (meaning strings eat the basswood before they get to the intonating part), the rosewood fingerboard that's going to get scarred if I don't put epoxy or go to exclusively flats, and the cheap two-band active eq, the fact remains...I got a 6-string fretless J-style bass with eq for under $200 that plays, looks, and sounds really, really nice.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 12, 2008)

I've got that model in 5 string version and it's crazy good for what I paid for it. It stands up well against Ibanez stuff twice the price. I also have a six string fretless that a lot of fun, both Douglas.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2008)

Warpticon said:


> Douglas instruments are made in Korea.



Really? I thought the SX and Douglas models were made in China and the Brice models were made in Korea


----------



## Warpticon (Nov 12, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Really? I thought the SX and Douglas models were made in China and the Brice models were made in Korea



SX is definitely made in china. I guess it's possible that Douglas is, as well, but Saien who produces them is a Korean company (the same one that produces Epiphones, if i recall correctly).


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 13, 2008)

Douglas used to be made in Korea. They are the same thing as Shine guitars as well.


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 21, 2008)

How can the Agile guys put out a 6 string bass at $179.95 ??? I cannot understand... It really looks much more expensive.


----------



## Trespass (Nov 22, 2008)

Even Agile's acoustic stuff is pretty amazing for the price, couldn't see why this wouldn't be amazing for the price as well


----------



## ghoti (Nov 22, 2008)

HANIAK said:


> How can the Agile guys put out a 6 string bass at $179.95 ??? I cannot understand... It really looks much more expensive.



Cheap parts, cheap labor, cutting some corners, and cheap QC. The amazing part is that those sub $200 basses sound good...which then makes a person wonder about some of the larger brands, some of which seem to cut as many corners as rondo does.


----------

